# redneck jedi



## bigheavyq (May 8, 2006)

You Might Be A Redneck Jedi If... 


You call your young apprentice, "Junior" 

Your landspeeder has a gun rack. 

You call Yoda your Li'l green buddy. 

You have ever used a lightsaber to light the barbecue grill. 

Your Jedi robe is camouflage colored. 

At least one wing of your X-Wing is primer colored. 

You can describe the taste of an Ewok. 

You have ever used the Force in conjunction with fishing or 
bowling. 

Your father has ever said to you, "Shoot, son, come on over 
t' the dark side...it'll be a hoot." 

You got your lightsaber by sending in 750 Skoal Lids. 

You have ever used a lightsaber to skin a deer. 

You have bantha horns on the front of your landspeeder. 

You have ever had an X-wing up on blocks in your yard. 

The worst part of spending time on Dagoba is the dadgum 
skeeters. 

You have ever used the force to get yourself another beer 
so you didn't have to wait for a commercial. 

You've used a storm trooper helmet as a spitoon. 

You feel that duct tape is like the force: it has a light 
side and a dark side and it holds the universe together. 

You ever heard the phrase, "May the force be with y'all." 

You have a cousin who bears a strong resemblance to Chewbacca. 

You use your lightsabor as a bug zapper.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 8, 2006)




----------



## ReformedWretch (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Pilgrim (May 8, 2006)

:bigsmile:


----------



## Dave L (May 9, 2006)

:bigsmile:


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jun 21, 2006)

Laughing so hard I could


----------

